# Biete Siemens Halbleiterschütz 3 Schließer - 40A  //  3RF2440-1AC45



## tech10 (4 Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Verkauf steht ein neuwertiges Siemens Halbleiterschütz 3RF2440-1AC45.
Es ist im Originalkarton.
Es wurde nur zu Testzwecken benötigt. Es wurde keine 60min verwendet.


Artikel-Nr. 
3RF2440-1AC45

Artikelbezeichnung 
Halbleiterschütz 3-phasig 3RF2 AC 51 / 40 A / 40 °C 48-600 V / DC 4-30 V 3-Phasengesteuert Schraubanschluss Sperrspannung 1200 V 

Preis
Macht mir ein faires Angebot.


----------



## tech10 (2 Januar 2021)

Immer noch verfügbar.


----------

